# UWN Cred...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought about this as a result of some topics created within recent months. (some of those GS Elk threads got loco)

Im wondering, How many posts do you have to make or topics you have to start to acquire enough UWN credit to receive answers to questions, and avoid being blasted, shamed, shut down, B-slapped, etc...

How would one come to know they are "IN"
the Mods should create a badge status once you reach UWN Cred. 
would it be given in Tiers like, Small game, then Fishing then Big game?

like, maybe I had waterfowl Cred but, not fishing Cred?? because I post a lot more about Waterfowl? 
of course I would never want to be locked out of a thread because I didnt have enough cred (ha, rhymed) I think people should come and go as they please but, I defiantly aint sharing my public land goose spots 

I feel sorry for some of the new comers these days, 

I hope I have lived up the standers of the unwritten code that delegates UWN Cred..


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll answer this question when you have more posts, rookie!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IMO, its more about quality of posts than quantity. 


-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You know you are one of the cool kids when you know all of the little inside jokes around here:

Napkin meetings
200 grain bullet or better
Top of the page
Can name all of Shaun Larsen's old banned accounts
Understanding the awesomeness of murdering fawns and calves in cold blood
Knowing about CCG's erectile dysfunction...wait what???


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Ohh Man! I love Cred threads! 

If I'm talking hunting or reading a story or advice from someone here I want to know that they have earned their outdoor stripes. I want to see some proof and evidence of outdoor experience. They don't have to have high post count but rather post up some pics and stories showing they know what they heck they talking about--this proves them out but also improves the overall quality of the forum. There are plenty of posters with high post counts who talk a bunch but never post an actual hunting story with pics. 

After that then I can get a feel if I 'like' their internet personality, some members have more hunting experience than me but I don't think that we would jive but that's ok. 

Both of those have to line up for me to willingly share 'some' info--beyond that I'll do what I can for the general public but to come on here and ask for info without having done a thing is like a stranger walking up to me in Sportsman's Warehouse and asking me for my hunting spots--pound sand buckwheat!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Course, ifin you're a girl, you'll get all the help, and then some, I suspect, you need. I love the guys that try to be cool when a chick logs on and asks for help...why don't just go ahead and ask her, "Can I take you out into the woods and spend some along time with ya, you known just you and me". Another bunch are the guys that give you..."I was just hoping to find a spot to help my boy fill his first tag this year"...yeah, right. Or the the old, "I am new to hunting but willing to do whatever it takes, could you just kind of point me in the right direction"

Basically, it would take a huge amount of cred for me to give up a spot. Probably impossible for that matter. Ask me for advise or tricks and tactics, or how too's or whens, but beyond that about all I'll give up is maybe a mountain range or county. Pretty young gal's might get a break.:smile::smile:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Like that GS Elk thread where “the mocking jay” I believe it was. 

All the, what I presume to be hung hunters being all cool and “if ya need help” young, dumb and full of shenanigans.

I think what gets me the most are these guys that come on here about a particular hunt and NEVER fallow up with the outcome of the hunt. Ingian word for “bad hunter”


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> IMO, its more about quality of posts than quantity.
> 
> -DallanC


Absolutely!! It's always gotta be a question asked and never an opinion or experience given!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

It take 20,000 posts before you're credible. 21,000 posts to be incredible!


.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I pthought ptarmigan had more pto do with it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I pthought ptarmigan had more pto do with it.


Ptarmigan ptaken across pthe street from the ptwal-mart do not ptcount toward cred ptoints for Alaskans.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

From all these posts, I guess I have no cred at all.....


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> Like that GS Elk thread where "the mocking jay" I believe it was.
> 
> All the, what I presume to be hung hunters being all cool and "if ya need help" young, dumb and full of shenanigans.
> 
> I think what gets me the most are these guys that come on here about a particular hunt and NEVER fallow up with the outcome of the hunt. Ingian word for "bad hunter"


the mocking jay thread was a mess. everything smelled of troll and the end newly registered people were vouching for her. if i recall, people did try to help. the whole thing, though plausible, was improbable.

i try to help when i can but i'm sarcastic so that goes over differently depending on how you read it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Mockingjaye was a real person, it's just that hunting elk isn't as hard as some of you think it is. Maybe get in some better shape.

Doesn't matter where you set the bar, a couple dudes are always going to heckle anyone they think is beneath them. Some people need something to feel superior about I guess.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> Doesn't matter where you set the bar, a couple dudes are always going to heckle anyone they think is beneath them. Some people need something to feel superior about I guess.


It would be interesting to hear where you believe you land in that statement


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> It would be interesting to hear where you believe you land in that statement


Yup! Interesting indeed.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> Mockingjaye was a real person, it's just that hunting elk isn't as hard as some of you think it is. Maybe get in some better shape.


The success percentage on the Utah General Bull Elk hunt sits around 15%-ish. The pass rate of the CPA exam is around 50%. The completion % for a 26.2 mile marathon is around 90%. Objectively, without hesitation, to fill one's tag on this hunt is 'hard'. The wild card with hunting is that blind squirrels do find nuts and some folks just get plain flippin lucky. But year in and year out to be successful it is tough--numbers prove this out. Don't crap on something many of us work hard for and better yet if it's easy let's see all of your general season success--pics please! Make the forum better man!

Second note, less than 5% of hunters are female.

With both of these points above and the general anonymity of the internet, it is more than reasonable that folks would doubt the credibility of certain claims.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

No doubt it's hard, but some of you were so set on believing it didn't happen you kept coming up with some pretty extraordinary explanations even after picture proof was given. There will be no pictures of big game from me ever, I've been taught pretty well the kind of character some of you have. As to where I put myself, I've definitely been on the harassed new guy side from many of you from the start on this forum. "Moose" and Vanilla there both have a strong penchant for attacking new members, mostly with no cause and sometimes with little basis in fact. Vanilla, why not try to be an original responder some time? I have literally never seen you do anything but a "Yeah, yeah!" in any argument.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> No doubt it's hard, but some of you were so set on believing it didn't happen you kept coming up with some pretty extraordinary explanations even after picture proof was given. There will be no pictures of big game from me ever, I've been taught pretty well the kind of character some of you have. As to where I put myself, I've definitely been on the harassed new guy side from many of you from the start on this forum. "Moose" and Vanilla there both have a strong penchant for attacking new members, mostly with no cause and sometimes with little basis in fact. Vanilla, why not try to be an original responder some time? I have literally never seen you do anything but a "Yeah, yeah!" in any argument.


You are acting like a 12 year old middle school girl, ignoring and deflecting all their faults and blaming everyone else. You've harassed and belittled many people, don't act like you're innocent in any of this. Here's a thought. Either deal with it, or leave. Or get banned. I don't think anyone really cares. All you seem to do is complain about stuff on here anyways. You don't add anything other than drama.... which is ironic since that's the type of people you are complaining about.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

It's all about the screen name and avatar. 

In all seriousness, I think it is about how much you contribute to the group--advice, pics, likes, PMs to help folks out, thoughtful questions, opinions. Well, on second thought, maybe folks should quit sharing their opinions. :-?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The only reason I saw Jed's comment is because it was quoted. He's the second person in my online forum history I have blocked. There was a real tool of a human being back on the old Refuge Forums back in the day that I swear I was going to find and teach a lesson if I didn't block his posts. That was when I was young and had fire in the belly, now I'm just old and couldn't care less what a loser like Jed has to say, so I blocked him. 

Funny thing is rarely post to new members at all, let alone harass them. I think you have me mixed up with someone else. Or you are clouded by your own biases and can't get me out of your head. Either way, I don't care. Unless someone else quotes your lame reply to me, I won't see it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It's true Vanilla, you're more of a pile on kind of guy in those situations, like anything else. Moose, as long as we're giving advice I'd suggest you get used to having someone tell you when it's not ok to treat people the way you do. Someone asks a question about turkey areas and you jump in and rudely tell them there's no public land there when there is, for example, I'm going to tell you about that. The fact that you have to be on multiple active accounts should tell you about your own attitude, it's not other people that are the reason you have to hide your reputation from one of your faces to another.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Ohh man, not helping anyone, that's a good one. You yourself are fantastic about advising on your own area of expertise and I'm not saying that sarcastically. When people ask about elk or other big game and archery advice you're hands down the expert, I have no problem saying that. But the way a lot of you guys treat new people is embarassing. People ask about basics and they get jokes. I try to link the great tools we have at our disposal and you fight me and I think it's purely because you think you'll turn people off hunting. It's either got to be that or some kind of ego boost.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I pthink we missed pthe boat somewhere. Pthis ought pto help course correct things a bit.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

That's awesome, love how you can see that funny little gait of theirs laid out in the snow.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Only 71 more days pto go! I pthink I'll hit pthis spot first.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

johnnycake said:


> Only 71 more days pto go! I pthink I'll hit pthis spot first.


I only get 2 weeks PTO a year and you get 71 days? &#128521;&#128514;


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I can’t believe anyone still believes Mockingjaye was real.....


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> The only reason I saw Jed's comment is because it was quoted. He's the second person in my online forum history I have blocked. There was a real tool of a human being back on the old Refuge Forums back in the day that I swear I was going to find and teach a lesson if I didn't block his posts. That was when I was young and had fire in the belly, now I'm just old and couldn't care less what a loser like Jed has to say, so I blocked him.
> 
> Funny thing is rarely post to new members at all, let alone harass them. I think you have me mixed up with someone else. Or you are clouded by your own biases and can't get me out of your head. Either way, I don't care. Unless someone else quotes your lame reply to me, I won't see it.


Wait, you can block people? How?

I'm about tired of this internet Jesus spewing his righteousness and interweb beliefs all other the place. I find it funny that he gets mad when people won't just open their book of knowledge about hard earned info, to new members, but he has nothing of value to share himself. He must be mad about being lied to or shot down when he came on here thinking this was the holy grail of free hunting information


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> Ohh man, not helping anyone, that's a good one. You yourself are fantastic about advising on your own area of expertise and I'm not saying that sarcastically. When people ask about elk or other big game and archery advice you're hands down the expert, I have no problem saying that. But the way a lot of you guys treat new people is embarassing. People ask about basics and they get jokes. I try to link the great tools we have at our disposal and you fight me and I think it's purely because you think you'll turn people off hunting. It's either got to be that or some kind of ego boost.


Who are you talking to here?

There's a quote button. Learn it. Love it. Use it. Otherwise you just look like the crazy kid in the corner in grade school that ate the hamster food and talked to himself.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I think it was pretty obvious I was talking to you Shaun. Block all you want, it doesn't mean you won't still eventually hear it. How about not being the kind of guy who hops on a thread and accuses people of being lazy without any evidence for it? Or the kind of guy who literally creates an account to accuse people of party hunting so his "real" account doesn't look stupid?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> Wait, you can block people? How?


I guess technically is is "ignore" rather than "block." Click on any user's profile, and there will be a drop down menu that says "user lists." Your option to "ignore user" is there. Their posts will appear as in my screen shot. You'll know they are posting, but not see it. Unless someone quotes them.

Some people you don't need to see what they are saying to actually know it's worthless though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problems that I see with blocking someone is that if you are active in the thread you may not have the slightest idea of what is going on unless you can see the blocked persons post. 

I usually just ignore them on my own or just scan their post to see if there is anything worth reading in it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If there was going to be anything of worth provided, that would be very true Critter. Sometimes the only thing a person is interested in is picking a fight. Those conversations don’t need context. Not even worth scanning. 

Goosefreak, the main thing I think that will turn people off is if someone bursts right in with a feeling of entitlement. It doesn’t happen real often, but you’ve seen guys come on, in post #1 ask a question, and if it isn’t real active after a day or so lambast everyone for not helping. If someone comes on here in sincerity, they usually get helped. 

It’s not only new members that get beat up either. I think that is fake news that gets perpetrated in this forum.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Critter said:


> The problems that I see with blocking someone is that if you are active in the thread you may not have the slightest idea of what is going on unless you can see the blocked persons post.
> 
> I usually just ignore them on my own or just scan their post to see if there is anything worth reading in it.


Being who they are, I'm not concerned about those two guys in particular ignoring me. For that matter I'd be glad for any of their type to go ahead and hit that button today. If I do post on something they're involved in I will attempt to be conscientious and mindful of the fact that they can't see it to avoid confusion, both for anyone else on the thread and the gentle jokesters themselves. Sounds like a win win.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jedidiah said:


> Being who they are, I'm not concerned about those two guys in particular ignoring me. For that matter I'd be glad for any of their type to go ahead and hit that button today. If I do post on something they're involved in I will attempt to be conscientious and mindful of the fact that they can't see it to avoid confusion, both for anyone else on the thread and the gentle jokesters themselves. Sounds like a win win.


The big thing that any member can do is if they don't have something useful to post then just don't post it.

Calling a new person a troll is a lot different than not just responding to their post.

If you feel like they are a troll just move on and let those that want to help, troll or not help.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> I think it was pretty obvious I was talking to you Shaun. Block all you want, it doesn't mean you won't still eventually hear it. How about not being the kind of guy who hops on a thread and accuses people of being lazy without any evidence for it? Or the kind of guy who literally creates an account to accuse people of party hunting so his "real" account doesn't look stupid?


Oh I might "hear it", but trust me, I really don't care. It's pretty evident when someone is being "lazy". First post from new member "just drew this tag, need a place to go". At first appearance, that's pretty lazy. How about starting from square one like most guys and put in the effort themselves before asking for help. I have no issues with a guys who comes on and says "hey, drew a tag. Been looking here, here, here, checked there, went over there, been thinking about here but haven't had a chance to look yet... anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks." Then after the hunt, they come back and say "hey thanks for the help, this is how it went..."

Do you know how many people I've helped over the years? Given free advice to? And how many do you think got back to me on how it went or didn't completely burn me and turn that spot into their new honey hole for them and their buddies. A LOT. Like 15 to 1, at least. I'm tired of seeing guys run to forums and Facebook for their scouting, especially when they've had all summer to do it themselves, but don't. And the "I didn't have time" excuse never works. If it's important to you, you make time. It's funny to see people believe their time is more important than others, so they expect other to do the hard work for them.

Hahahaha who did I accuse of party hunting? Cuz if I did, odds are there was pretty significant proof of such events taking place. I just don't throw out the party hunting accusations. And I'll do it from my real accounts, I don't need fake ones to do that. Sounds like you know so much about me, yet I haven't a clue who you are. Have we met? Did I accuse you of party hunting?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You only have 130 posts on that account, it took me less than a minute to look at your first ones and see that your very first set of comments was getting all up in arms about a story where some guys shot at an elk and didn't realize they had hit it when they had. You basically got laughed down. Speaking of cred, how many times can a guy do stuff like that and not start losing points? Seems like spreading misinformation and accusations should be worth at least -1 white ptarmigan. 

I know about you and who you are from 2 minutes of reading posts on a google search page with the term @screaminseagull in the box. You had it in your signature in the last account, that got banned. Go ahead and hit that ignore button and I'll stop addressing you at all, we're good here.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> You only have 130 posts on that account, it took me less than a minute to look at your first ones and see that your very first set of comments was getting all up in arms about a story where some guys shot at an elk and didn't realize they had hit it when they had. You basically got laughed down. Speaking of cred, how many times can I guy do stuff like that and not start losing points? Seems like spreading misinformation and accusations should be worth at least -1 white ptarmigan.
> 
> I know about you and who you are from 2 minutes of reading posts on a google search page with the term @screaminseagull in the box. You had it in your signature in the last account, that got banned. Go ahead and hit that ignore button and I'll stop addressing you at all, we're good here.


What account are you talking about?

I could lose -5 points per post, credible or not, and I'd still die in the positives, with a certainly higher count than you'd ever dream of having. Cred counts on a forum, what a number to be proud of :roll:

Anyways, address me all you want or don't. Really I don't care. You don't know me. You don't know a **** thing about me. Remember the saying, don't believe everything you read on line. Cuz unless you know me, you don't know me


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have no problem helping someone new to the forum. It sometimes comes down to the day I'm having or the vibe I get from their message. On the other hand, there are a few forum members that have been around along time and I have no interest in helping them. Especially the ones that only complain and never give.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/200739-deer-tag-2020-a.html#post2150419

What does that whole thread remind me of? Oh yeah....










Also, see my simple answer to the question asked.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I have no problem helping someone new to the forum. It sometimes comes down to the day I'm having or the vibe I get from their message. On the other hand, there are a few forum members that have been around along time and I have no interest in helping them. Especially the ones that only complain and never give.


Come on now, I'm a simple man with a simple request: quit focusing so much in those danged mulies you're so fond of and take better advantage of your incredible ability to find stunning bulls on the GS any bull units!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Errr...for the children, of course.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Come on now, I'm a simple man with a simple request: quit focusing so much in those danged mulies you're so fond of and take better advantage of your incredible ability to find stunning bulls on the GS any bull units!


This year might be the most challenging mule deer hunt in along time but I'll still try and put out a couple cameras in my ole elk honey hole just for you Johnny.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Can the bestowers of UWN cred tell me how many points this is worth? I have a pic of yesterday's venison jalepeno cheddar bratwursts I made up that I would like to cash in for some points.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Can the bestowers of UWN cred tell me how many points this is worth? I have a pic of yesterday's venison jalepeno cheddar bratwursts I made up that I would like to cash in for some points.


Send me a package and I'll be sure pto put in a good word. I'm not sure who I'll put in pthe word pto, but I'll cross pthat bridge when we get pthere


----------

